# On my way to pick up Obi



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't believe today is the day I get to bring my little Obi home from the Breeders! I am so excited!! I pick him up at 3:30 pm Alabama time. I hope all goes well and we get there alright, and hopefully the trip back will be smooth. I will update you guys when I get him with some pictures. I have waited 7 months for this moment. So glad I took the time to do the research! Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm excited for you!! Can't wait to see pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Butterflies in your stomach? About half way there you will start having labor pains. I know just how you feel. Have a safe journey. I'll be looking for pictures tomorrow.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Too exciting for words...I'm sue you can't contain yourself! Just breathe


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My mother said "good things come to those who wait" Good luck, enjoy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Puppy Day!

Wishing you a safe trip.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So exciting!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of him when you bring him home!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun today! you must be so excited.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new baby! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

I have him!!!  I'm in love!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh what a cutie. Congratulations and welcome to the wonderful world of Maltese. You will be over the moon in love with him and forever addicted to this bred.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, he is so adorable. He will have stolen your heart forever. Maltese are the best. :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! You must be over the moon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wowzy...now he is a beauty! I would be over the top in love! Congrats!:chili::chili:


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh he is adorable! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats he is so adorable.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just look at that little face!! What a sweetheart and best wishes with Obi!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwwww......and he's in that "no eye" stage!!! 


I think I'm in love too!!!! Congrats!!!!!

Hope he settles in easily and you get some sleep tonight.....:thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh, oh he is sooo cute. Good luck. from Belle and Petey.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my what a cutie!!! So glad you got him, the wait is over!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:wub:Oh, He's a doll!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

He's adorable!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Precious!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a little cutie pie. Congrats!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! What a cutie! Hope you have a good first night.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!
Obi is just adorable! That little black nose! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:tender::tender::wub2: Obi is sooooooooooo cute!! Congrats, mommy :chili::chili: Can't wait to see him grow up


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Omg he's soooo adorable! Congratulations on your new baby! You must be so excited, as are we, the aunties! Simba sends puppy kisses!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwh what a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Awe adorable, enjoy your new puppy.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Absolutely too, too cute! 
Enjoy the puppy stage---it disappears far too quickly!
Send us lots of stories & pics!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

:chili:Yay! He's finally where he belongs and Leila & I are so happy for y'all! He is soooo cute! :wub:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Woo Hoo! Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable. Hope your first night together went smoothly. :wub: Wanda and Lily


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Obi is over the top adorable! I think all SM owners should live in the same town so we can all play with thee new puppies! :thumbsup: :aktion033: :wub:


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks so much all!! It was a rough night, but we got through it.  he is in his play pen. He doesn't like being alone poor sweetheart! He misses his mama and brothers. He cried in the pen, I ignored him. I only give him attention for being quiet. He caught on fast and started playing with his toys quietly. He is a pee pad champion and pees wonderfully on his pee pads.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he's so sweet!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my cuteness overload!!!


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

You will have a wonderful day. I remember waiting for my little girl. Its just so exciting!!! Cant wait to see pictures!!!!!


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a good boy! He is just adorable.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> Obi is over the top adorable! I think all SM owners should live in the same town so we can all play with thee new puppies! :thumbsup: :aktion033: :wub:


I'm with you on that Carole, JUST Maltese..no big dogs to scare us. We could have satin side walks and all the houses would be white.

Obi is such a total doll. I sure wish you lived next door to me.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! He is SOOO darn cute! I just can't take it! :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so happy for you, he is such a cutie!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

He is the cutest thing ever! Congratulations!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh he is just the most adorable little guy! That "hairstyle" reminds me of Cozette's when I got her. Have fun with him and be sure to post a lot of pictures!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

oooooooh he is SO CUTE!!!!! Congratulations! I know you're having fun with him (but you're probably tired too!). Keep those pix coming!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!! He is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awwww, he just couldn't be any cuter.:wub::wub::wub: Best wishes with him.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

furbabymama said:


> View attachment 170706
> View attachment 170714
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my word :wub:, Oh he is a doll. He stole my heart already. Oh Enjoy!!!

Your darling baby, is Ana's nephew. Oh my gosh. I wish you a world of happiness. Enjoy every precious moment, I could not be happier for you !!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww... Beautiful ...enjoy the puppyhood...


----------

